# blackice



## sick45 (Jun 21, 2006)

Blackice hey man where did you get that video clip on your sig...man that is sweet!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you google Tom Cruise and pick "Collateral" I think you can copy the video clip. I did it a while back with info from Blackice but I'm not real sure how.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I made the clip from my computer...... exported the scenes to a gif file.....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

sick45 said:


> Blackice hey man where did you get that video clip on your sig...man that is sweet!


Yeah I agree, the Hitman~PUNCHES~ the #2 "bad guy" all the way to the floor... 8)


----------

